# Olimpiadi. Come nascono certe medaglie d'oro.



## Tubarao (3 Agosto 2012)

Dove finisce la sofferenza dell'allenamento e inizia la "disumanità" ?
Dove finisce l'etica dello sport e inizia la "tortura" ?

PS: Sotto c'è un'immagine abbastanza cruda, se siete impressionabili, uscite ora.


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2012)

cinesi.  basta la parola.

qualcuno ha considerazioni da fare sul fatto che nell'immagine si vedono solo bambine?


----------



## Flavia (3 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> cinesi.  basta la parola.
> 
> qualcuno ha considerazioni da fare sul fatto che nell'immagine si vedono solo bambine?


Perplesso purtroppo lo stesso trattamento viene riservato anche ai bambini


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Agosto 2012)

genitori. non cinesi. genitori.


----------



## Flavia (4 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> genitori. non cinesi. genitori.


per fortuna non tutti i genitori sono così


----------



## sienne (4 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> genitori. non cinesi. genitori.


Ciao,

c'è di tutto ... avvolte sono i genitori, avvolte sono i bambini stessi ...

ma in China la storia è un pò diversa ... sono soprattutto figli di famiglie molto povere che entrano in queste fabbriche sportive ... per dare alla famiglia la possibilità di migliorare la loro situazione ... 

io mi chiedo ... cosa succede in China con tutti quei bambini che non ci riescono ... la non c'è ambizione, amore per lo sport che tenga, se ritengono che il bambino non rende abbastanza ... lo spediscono a casa ... e per i genitori è una vergogna ...

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (4 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dove finisce la sofferenza dell'allenamento e inizia la "disumanità" ?
> Dove finisce l'etica dello sport e inizia la "tortura" ?
> 
> PS: Sotto c'è un'immagine abbastanza cruda, se siete impressionabili, uscite ora.
> ...


Inizialmente il movimento, e lo sport in genere, ed in tutte le discipline, a parere mio dovrebbero essere parzialmente forzate nell'allenamento, e dopo aver raggiunto uno scopo che ti permette di "allenarti" normalmente senza sforzarti, è la maniera giusta per rimanere con un "corpo" che sta bene con se stesso.
Tutto viene compromesso quando si arriva all'agonismo e non credo che i benefici siano superiori ai danni che il corpo subisce.

Forse non centra nulla con il tema in questione, ma questa è la mia opinione


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Agosto 2012)

La mania dell'agonismo a tutti i costi. "Il primo è tutto, il secondo è nessuno".
Una compagna di scuola di mio figlio ha cominciato alle elementari a fare ginnastica artistica. In pochi anni ha accumulato una quantità impressionante di ricoveri per strappi, lussazioni, traumi, slogamenti, fratture e.......esaurimento nervoso.
Alla fine si è distrutta un ginocchio, e adesso è una quindicenne che zoppica un po' e che sta sui coglioni a tutti.

Il figlio di un mio amico, fin da piccolo allevato come un lottatore di sumo (nel senso di dieta a base di porcherie e nessuna attenzione al peso).
Poi "caricato" a puntare verso lo sci agonistico (rotolando sarebbe sceso più veloce), stressatissimo da allenamenti di ogni tipo. Nessuno risultato di rilievo. Ora "caricato" verso il kayak (credo che lo facciano entrare col calzascarpe). Stressatissimo da allenamenti di ogni tipo. Mai ottenuto nulla (linea di galleggiamento troppo bassa......). 
E' evidentemente infelice e...... sta sui coglioni a tutti.

Un mio amico, oro olimpico di una quindicina di anni fa, chiacchierando mi fa: caro amico, mi rendo conto solo adesso di quanto ho gettato la vita nel cesso solo per far contenti genitori ed allenatori. Oggi a quarant'anni sono a pezzi. Struttura muscoloscheletrica stressata, un dolore unico, metabolismo a puttane a causa di tutte le porcherie che mi hanno fatto mandare giu.
Eh, si, se non tiri giu qualche "bomba" col cazzo che riesci ad arrivare a quei livelli. Ed i soldi? Beh, il mio compagno di squadra era più "bello" di me. Lui ha fatto soldi con la pubblicità, io ho visto le briciole.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> La mania dell'agonismo a tutti i costi. "Il primo è tutto, il secondo è nessuno".
> Una compagna di scuola di mio figlio ha cominciato alle elementari a fare ginnastica artistica. In pochi anni ha accumulato una quantità impressionante di ricoveri per strappi, lussazioni, traumi, slogamenti, fratture e.......esaurimento nervoso.
> Alla fine si è distrutta un ginocchio, e adesso è una quindicenne che zoppica un po' e che sta sui coglioni a tutti.
> 
> ...



Ed io che scrissi  :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ed io che scrissi  :rotfl:


???


----------



## Ultimo (4 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> ???


 (questa è stata la risposta che ho dato io) e pensavo fosse simile alla tua.)Inizialmente il movimento, e lo sport in genere, ed in tutte le discipline, a parere mio dovrebbero essere parzialmente forzate nell'allenamento, e dopo aver raggiunto uno scopo che ti permette di "allenarti" normalmente senza sforzarti, è la maniera giusta per rimanere con un "corpo" che sta bene con se stesso.
Tutto viene compromesso quando si arriva all'agonismo e non credo che i benefici siano superiori ai danni che il corpo subisce.

Forse non centra nulla con il tema in questione, ma questa è la mia opinione :smile: 


M.M stavo comunque scherzando visto che al momento non ho nulla da fare.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> (questa è stata la risposta che ho dato io) e pensavo fosse simile alla tua.)Inizialmente il movimento, e lo sport in genere, ed in tutte le discipline, a parere mio dovrebbero essere parzialmente forzate nell'allenamento, e dopo aver raggiunto uno scopo che ti permette di "allenarti" normalmente senza sforzarti, è la maniera giusta per rimanere con un "corpo" che sta bene con se stesso.
> Tutto viene compromesso quando si arriva all'agonismo e non credo che i benefici siano superiori ai danni che il corpo subisce.
> 
> Forse non centra nulla con il tema in questione, ma questa è la mia opinione :smile:
> ...


sai che proprio non riesco a capire tutto questo tuo esortarmi alla calma e "stavo scherzando"?
Io non sono per nulla agitato, e la tua risposta è senza dubbio simile alla mia, ma non è la mia. Io ho raccontato degli aneddoti che portano a pensare in modo simile al tuo, ok. Tutto bene, no?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Agosto 2012)

:blank:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma alle volte usi dei toni un po' particolari con il povero Ultimo...
> Cioè voglio dire mizzeca non ti ha fatto niente di male eh?
> L'è bon come un toco de pan...Ultimo...


Ma che ho detto, qui?!?!?!
Certo l'ho insultato come un cane quando si parlava di caschi da moto, ma li se lo meritava. Qui che ho detto che non va?!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Agosto 2012)

:blank:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non quiiii
> Ho scritto alle volte no?
> Uffi ma capisci?
> Porca cazza nessuno riesce mai a capire quello che scrivo eh?
> ...




Ma cosa cazzo sta succedendo qui dentro?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma cosa cazzo sta succedendo qui dentro?


Va bon dei come non detto...
ok si ho sbagliato...
va ben...


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Perplesso purtroppo lo stesso trattamento viene riservato anche ai bambini


le proporzioni?   1 a 10?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Agosto 2012)

*Il valore della vita umana in cina...*

http://www.quieuropa.it/cina-la-vita-vale-9-000-euro/

Noi occidentali restiamo esterefatti, ma bisognerebbe vedere la cinesità dei cinesi no?
Perchè tanto scandalo per queste sportive?

Ok...
Io vengo dal distretto mondiale della concia delle pelli.
Bon la pelle bovina veniva dall'Asia.
Poi i cinesi si sono "industrializzati" e producono.

Ora i nostri industriali sono andati a vedere e hanno fotografato le loro aziende...
Cioè mica si lavora in condizioni salubri eh?
Allora tu sei operaio cinese e lavori alla pressa...
Metti sotto manine e resti senza?
Nem problema...
Domani mettiamo altro cinesino alla pressa no?

Parliamo di un paese dove anche nascere donna è un'impresa eh?

Non a caso dico...se un brutto giorno il cinesin vuole vivere come l'europeo sono cazzi...

Dove stanno le risorse?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Agosto 2012)

Cioè tu nasci in Cina...
Ok...lo stato conta su di te...
Sarai la nostra campionessa...

Non è sai che lo scegli tu...
Ma lo vogliamo noi!

E devi fare come diciamo noi.


----------



## Flavia (4 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> le proporzioni?   1 a 10?


guarda le proporzioni di questi eventi non li conosco, ma comunque è una vergogna
allora mi chiedo, perchè se tutti sanno, certi paesi non vengono esclusi dalle olimpiadi?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> guarda le proporzioni di questi eventi non li conosco, ma comunque è una vergogna
> allora mi chiedo, perchè se tutti sanno, certi paesi non vengono esclusi dalle olimpiadi?


Per lo stesso motivo per cui il sindaco di Milano ha rifiutato la cittadinanza onoraria al Dalai Lama........


----------



## Flavia (4 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Per lo stesso motivo per cui il sindaco di Milano ha rifiutato la cittadinanza onoraria al Dalai Lama........


ecco questa è stata un'altra grande vergogna, perchè è stato come non riconoscere il grande valore umano e morale di un grande uomo
il mondo va alla rovescia, o sono io che guardo nella direzione sbagliata?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ecco questa è stata un'altra grande vergogna, perchè è stato come non riconoscere il grande valore umano e morale di un grande uomo
> il mondo va alla rovescia, o sono io che guardo nella direzione sbagliata?


No, il mondo va sempre nel verso giusto. Solo che il moto è irregolare, ed in alcune cose, a volte, appare retrogrado.

Il sindaco del mio paese ha proposto in risposta di offrire la cittadinanza al Dalai Lama, per quanto certo meno significativa di una Milano. Gli hanno risposto quelli del PD che il Dalai Lama è al servizio della Cia......:unhappy:


----------



## Flavia (4 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> No, il mondo va sempre nel verso giusto. Solo che il moto è irregolare, ed in alcune cose, a volte, appare retrogrado.
> 
> Il sindaco del mio paese ha proposto in risposta di offrire la cittadinanza al Dalai Lama, per quanto certo meno significativa di una Milano. *Gli hanno risposto quelli del PD che il Dalai Lama è al servizio della Cia......:unhappy:*


sul neretto: devono vedere meno televisione, troppi film di spionaggio danno alla testa
avevo una zia che affermava di avere la casa piena di microspie, ma aveva più di ottanta anni!!!!
il tuo sindaco è lodevole per il suo gesto, al contrario trovo che la cittadinanza, di un paese anche se  piccolo avesse un significato molto più grande
nelle metropoli non c'è posto per i rapporti umani, mentre nei paesi la vita è ancora a misura di uomo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> sul neretto: devono vedere meno televisione, troppi film di spionaggio danno alla testa
> avevo una zia che affermava di avere la casa piena di microspie, ma aveva più di ottanta anni!!!!
> il tuo sindaco è lodevole per il suo gesto, al contrario trovo che la cittadinanza, di un paese anche se  piccolo avesse un significato molto più grande
> nelle metropoli non c'è posto per i rapporti umani, mentre nei paesi la vita è ancora a misura di uomo


Ma dai, diamolo anche per buono che il Lama sia della Cia. Resta che è una persona che da anni si batte in favore di un popolo che è stato oggetto di innominabili vessazioni da parte dell'Armata Rossa e dalla polizia politica. 
Per fortuna il nostro sindaco non si è lasciato mettere i piedi in testa dai difensori della RPC e del suo perverso modo di interpretare la libertà.


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> guarda le proporzioni di questi eventi non li conosco, ma comunque è una vergogna
> allora mi chiedo, perchè se tutti sanno, certi paesi non vengono esclusi dalle olimpiadi?


Soldi


----------



## Flavia (4 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma dai, diamolo anche per buono che il Lama sia della Cia. Resta che è una persona che da anni si batte in favore di un popolo che è stato oggetto di innominabili vessazioni da parte dell'Armata Rossa e dalla polizia politica.
> Per fortuna il nostro sindaco non si è lasciato mettere i piedi in testa dai difensori della RPC e del suo perverso modo di interpretare la libertà.


a tal proposito non molto tempo fa ho visto su rai storia un documentario molto bello su questa vicenda (essere insonne ha i suoi lati positivi!)
la libertà è un concetto reale ma anche molto astratto, e tanti lo interpretano a loro piacimento e a loro comodo naturalmente


----------



## Flavia (4 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Soldi


vile denaro
si potrebbe vivere con poco ed essere felici
inoltre nello spirito delle olimpiadi i soldi sminuiscono l'evento stesso


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2012)

Le Olimpiadi e lo sport sono degli specchi.

riflettono quello che stiamo diventando.    ed al momento i cinesi possono spendere più degli altri


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Agosto 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> c'è di tutto ... avvolte sono i genitori, avvolte sono i bambini stessi ...
> 
> ...



Quando viene a mancare la dignità alle famiglie, allora mandano loro figli in fabbrica, sia essa di sport, di musica, di scarpe o simili. Nessuno che io sappia che ha un minimo di dignità, manda i propri figli a realizzare la salvezza della famiglia che loro stessi non farebbero mai.

Ovviamente anche chi manda loro figli a queste scuole, non ha un minimo di scrupolo e nell'insieme è il governo, fin dai tempi antichi, che ha favorito lo sviluppo di questi estremi, non solo perché un popolo molto numeroso e dove la morte di qualcuno non significa nulla, ma perché manca culturalmente parlando una rotella importante, cioè il rispetto verso decisioni personali. Il governo della Cina in particolare, ma direi l'angolo del mondo da quelle parti ha potuto sopprimere il popolo abbastanza facilmente, perché manca la cognizione del diritto del "sé".

E' estremamente difficile sostenere una discussione con un Cinese non per la differenza della lingua, ma per la mancanza del diritto di una propria opinione. E così entriamo nel vivo dell'addestramento dei bambini a delle macchine sportive ... non reclamano il diritto di possesso del proprio corpo. Loro sofferenza non è causata da eventi esterni, ma è colpa della propria rigidità.

Quando poi dovranno tornare a casa, per i genitori è vergogna, ma non intesa come da noi. E' praticamente come se fosse la morte della famiglia.

L'unico reale aiuto che possiamo dare a questi bambini, non dare nulla al popolo cinese per arricchirsi economicamente, ma penso che ultimamente abbiamo dato anche troppo e quindi è anche colpa nostra che questa superpotenza avanzi ...


----------



## Flavia (6 Agosto 2012)

uno dei miei atleti preferiti  è Oscar Pistorius
http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/gioc...nato-stadio-applaude-lui-inchina_7298933.html


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Quando viene a mancare la dignità alle famiglie, allora mandano loro figli in fabbrica, sia essa di sport, di musica, di scarpe o simili. Nessuno che io sappia che ha un minimo di dignità, manda i propri figli a realizzare la salvezza della famiglia che loro stessi non farebbero mai.
> 
> Ovviamente anche chi manda loro figli a queste scuole, non ha un minimo di scrupolo e nell'insieme è il governo, fin dai tempi antichi, che ha favorito lo sviluppo di questi estremi, non solo perché un popolo molto numeroso e dove la morte di qualcuno non significa nulla, ma perché manca culturalmente parlando una rotella importante, cioè il rispetto verso decisioni personali. Il governo della Cina in particolare, ma direi l'angolo del mondo da quelle parti ha potuto sopprimere il popolo abbastanza facilmente, perché manca la cognizione del diritto del "sé".
> 
> ...


tu credi che in fondo interessi veramente a qualcuno parlare di libertà e dignità dell'essere umano^ e della donna in particolare?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> uno dei miei atleti preferiti  è Oscar Pistorius
> http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/gioc...nato-stadio-applaude-lui-inchina_7298933.html


OT il mio libro preferito è Opus Pistorum


----------



## Flavia (7 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> OT il mio libro preferito è Opus Pistorum


ho consultato wilipedia non ne conoscevo l'esistenza


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu credi che in fondo interessi veramente a qualcuno parlare di libertà e dignità dell'essere umano^ e della donna in particolare?


l'interesse è bassissimo, da cominciare da noi. ma vorrei credere che almeno in europa vi sia un abbondante 10% della popolazione a cui importa la libertà e dignità degli altri.

quando si tratta della propria libertà siamo ovviamente sempre molto interessati, mentre l'interesse nella dignità è sempre quasi inesistente. non sarebbe molto dignitoso godere di libertà che altri non hanno.


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Quando viene a mancare la dignità alle famiglie, allora mandano loro figli in fabbrica, sia essa di sport, di musica, di scarpe o simili. Nessuno che io sappia che ha un minimo di dignità, manda i propri figli a realizzare la salvezza della famiglia che loro stessi non farebbero mai.
> 
> Ovviamente anche chi manda loro figli a queste scuole, non ha un minimo di scrupolo e nell'insieme è il governo, fin dai tempi antichi, che ha favorito lo sviluppo di questi estremi, non solo perché un popolo molto numeroso e dove la morte di qualcuno non significa nulla, ma perché manca culturalmente parlando una rotella importante, cioè il rispetto verso decisioni personali. Il governo della Cina in particolare, ma direi l'angolo del mondo da quelle parti ha potuto sopprimere il popolo abbastanza facilmente, perché manca la cognizione del diritto del "sé".
> 
> ...


Ciao,

conosco molto poco la mentalità cinese ... 

mi sono ricordata di un esposizione di quadri in Germania di una cinese ... quest'esposizione evidenziava proprio la differenza di pensiero tra occidente e oriente ...

  opinione


 "Lebensstil"


 trattare i problemi


se ti interessano altri di questi quadri ... li trovi su google immagini "ost trifft west"





comunque quoto e approvo ciò che hai scritto ... 


sienne


----------

